# [RISORSE] Una raccolta dei topic per x86

## fedeliallalinea

Raccolta di topic per l'architettura x86:

Domande riccorenti

Domande varie sull'installazione

Prima installazione Gentoo

emerge con ~ e' rischioso?

Come funzionano le CFLAGS??

Avvio = Reboot & problemi vari

Passare a emerge un make.conf diverso

Installazione sotto UMSDOS

Cflags, cpu, ottimizzazioni

CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS e gcc 3.4

Crosscompilare sistema minimerrimo per 386

GLIBC ricompilate .. ottimizzate.

CFlags Central

dubbio sui CFLAG

Cambiare CPU 1

Cambiare CPU 2

Ottimizzazione

flags estreme

Quesiti di compialzione

Ottimizzazione di Gentoo: make.conf

distcc, cross-c, e flags

Livecd, GRP,...

Dubbio nell'installazione, stage e cd

Voglio cambiare (che cd devo scaricare?)

Note su 2004.1 Stage3+GRP

Live CD e kernel ....

Riconoscimento della scheda di rete con gentoo 2004.1

Domande GRP

install packages da live-cd

Materizzatore esterno usb in fase di installazione

Help. 2004.1 - Installazione

Richiesta informazioni su distro Gentoo Sperimentale

dubbio sui GRP gentoo 2004

livecd gentoo

livecd in memoria

Live cd 2004.0 bootable?

kernel in GRP 2004.0?

Stage, Packages e dist files

----------

## blackfede

Suggerirei uno stiky, oppure un inserimento ne "Post  Utilissimi" di cerri. Idem per gli altri della serie. AMD 64 e PPC. Probabilmente è meglio la seconda...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Suggerirei uno stiky, oppure un inserimento ne "Post  Utilissimi" di cerri. Idem per gli altri della serie. AMD 64 e PPC. Probabilmente è meglio la seconda...

 

Gia' fatto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=182366

----------

